# Wandering CURSOR



## helpseeker (Jan 12, 2004)

I have a Dell Optiplex running WinXP Pro.
A really weird thing has been happening lately. My cursor arrow will suddenly drift toward the screen edge. Sometimes up, sometimes down, sometimes to the side. It could happen when I'm holding/using the mouse; or even if I'm not.

At first I thought it was a defect in the mouse, but after installing a different mouse, it still happens. So I'm thinking it's more likely a software problem. Has anyone ever experienced this, and how did you solve it?


----------



## XSkylerX (Feb 10, 2007)

at the school that i work, the mouse pads that the school had made have a layer of shiny plastic on them and it makes the laser mice go wacko. by holding did you mean holding in the air or holding in place?


----------



## jskelly4693 (Apr 13, 2007)

Mouse Pad is a very good place to start. If you don't have a mouse pad, try putting a piece of paper under the mouse and see if that clears it up, if it's a USB optical mouse, it might indicate a problem with the USB port .... or the one other time I've seen that is a virus. It was a few years ago, and if I remember correctly, the mouse moved very very fast around.

I've seen my mouse "wander" around the screen, and when it did it, the desk must have been moving or something just a bit, because the optical eye kept lighting up and then going dim.


----------



## helpseeker (Jan 12, 2004)

XSkylerX said:


> at the school that i work, the mouse pads that the school had made have a layer of shiny plastic on them and it makes the laser mice go wacko. by holding did you mean holding in the air or holding in place?


Holding in place. I don't use a mousepad, just the wooden desktop. One mouse is a standard PS2, the other is a wireless optical mouse, and it happens on both.


----------



## XSkylerX (Feb 10, 2007)

maybe its that virus that jkelly4693 was talking about, try disconnecting your internet cable or wireless or phone line or whatever you have and see if it still does its crap, lol.

-skyler

edit: is the wireless optical a usb? and if so, is it a usb with a ps/2 adapter?


----------



## helpseeker (Jan 12, 2004)

XSkylerX said:


> maybe its that virus that jkelly4693 was talking about, try disconnecting your internet cable or wireless or phone line or whatever you have and see if it still does its crap, lol.
> 
> -skyler
> 
> edit: is the wireless optical a usb? and if so, is it a usb with a ps/2 adapter?


Did a full virus scan - nothing found.
Disconnected internet cable - no difference.
Yes, the wireless mouse is a usb, no ps/2 adapter.

Any other ideas?


----------



## adeane (May 11, 2007)

Any news on helpseeker's question? I've been getting the same problem for a couple of weeks now. No virus found, and I'm doing constant spyware updates. Dell suggests replacing the touchpad, but I'm not so sure. BTW, I get a lot of DIAGONAL drift, especially down-left and up-right. Thanks

Dell Inspiron 8500, running XP Pro


----------



## XSkylerX (Feb 10, 2007)

for adeane, its probably the eraserhead failing, i get that every once in a great while

as for helpseeker, im not sure... sorry =\


----------



## adeane (May 11, 2007)

Eraserhead... a cinematic reference?


----------



## XSkylerX (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## adeane (May 11, 2007)

Now that you've apparently completely solved my problem, I'll go see the movie 

Seriously, I guess there's a little white mark above the Pointing Stick in your keyboard photo, so I went into the Control Panel and disabled the dang thing which I never used anyway (!), and the problem... so far... is completely gone. Bless you, m'man, and I'll confirm later as to whether or not it returns. Big thanks, buddy.


----------



## adeane (May 11, 2007)

You're killing me. The problem is completely gone. Skyler, you are the man.


----------



## XSkylerX (Feb 10, 2007)

np lol, the eraserhead is all i have on my laptop so when it starts moving to the upper right and lower left, i kinda just have to push the other way for a while haha. 

as for helpseeker, this optiplex is a desktop computer right?


----------



## pllobell (Oct 17, 2004)

I get that too once and a while. No big deal, I just move the mouse and it stops. I'm using a wireless Microsoft optical. I've had this problem for as long as I remember. Virus free, too.


----------



## bobhberg (Oct 8, 2007)

I,too, have a wandering cursor on a Dell Latitude D800 (is there a pattern here?). I'd like to disable the eraserhead and/or the touchpad to see if that would help, but can't figure out how. I'm running Vista, and I can't find anything in the Control Panel that would allow this.


----------



## XSkylerX (Feb 10, 2007)

Go to the device manager and see if there are 2 different mice. Disable the one that isn't the touchpad or the pointer stick, whichever one is causing the problems.


----------



## crunchygranola (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm cursed with the wandering cursor on my Latitude C840. I'm running XP Pro SP2 or 3. The problems is intermittent, and I haven't seen a pattern to what triggers or stops it. When it occurs, most often, the only way I can control my cursor is using the eraserhead. I can move the cursor to where I want, but the second I stop forcing it, the cursor's off and running.

Like bobhberg, I can't figure our how to disable the eraserhead or the touch pad. I mention the touch pad only because a tech friend said that if might be the problem.

Help would be much appreciated.


----------



## crunchygranola (Sep 2, 2008)

One more detail. When I go to Control Panel then check under Mouse and System, I find now mention of the eraserhead (or anything like it) or the touch pad, only the PS/2 mouse.

Again, help would be appreciated.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

The touch Panel and the 'Nipple' are effectively connected together.

This is an extremely common problem with Dell laptops and is the 'nipple' causing it.
The first thing to do is remove the keyboard and re-fix it making sure that you tighten the screws evenly and not TO tight. Hopefully this will remove the slight twisting of the keyboard that causes it.
Eventually I had to disconnect the 'nipple' altogether and just use the touch pad (I use an external mouse at home and work anyway)
To disconnect it, remove the keyboard and disconnect the smaller of the two ribbon cables connecting it to the motherboard. The two cables use the same Mobo plug - which is just a push fit, but be careful with it. Gently ease it out. You can then take it apart to remove the cable. It is a fiddly job, but not difficult.


----------



## D X Mage (Jun 6, 2004)

Mine does it too now and then but it has hit the floor at least a dozen times so I just give it a shake and its fine for a day or two =)


----------



## crunchygranola (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks, D X Mage. I'm taking my lap top to the lap top shop, and I'll share your note with them.


----------

